# another noob needs help...



## nkambae (Nov 6, 2007)

I got the first plant out my my gf's tank where it grows attached to a piece of driftwood, rooted in the substrate, and dangling in midwater attached by a runner to the mother plant. The largest is no more than 4" tall with the longest leaves being about 3-4" in length. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v12/nkambae/IMGP0690.jpg

The second came from a lfs where no one knew the name of this plant. It has a root mass from which the stems seem to grow. Some of the stems are long with one leaf (ala red lotus) and other stems have nodes from which branch 1-3 other stems, leaves, and root tendrils (ala some stem plants). http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v12/nkambae/IMGP0701.jpg

I am confused, which my kids say is normal for me, and any assistance would be appreciated. Thanks.

stu


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The first is an _Echinodorus_ (sword plant), perhaps _E. amazonicus_.

The second is _Nymphoides sp_. 'Taiwan'. That one is pretty cool because you can cut off a leaf and just plant it; it will grow roots and become a new plant from there.


----------



## nkambae (Nov 6, 2007)

Thank you kind sir. 

stu


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

You're welcome. And welcome to APC.


----------



## gsparsan (Jan 9, 2009)

Cavan Allen said:


> The second is _Nymphoides sp_. 'Taiwan'. That one is pretty cool because you can cut off a leaf and just plant it; it will grow roots and become a new plant from there.


That is very interesting. I have one of these and it grows so quickly that I constantly have to cut off some of the leaves to avoid it taking over the surface. I can plant these leaves now ( with a bit of the stem I suppose) and get new plants.

You learn something everyday here.


----------

